# Inscription at the end of 1Cor in the KJV



## gkterry (Aug 4, 2009)

Immediately after the text of 1 Corinthians in the KJV Bible is the following inscription:

"The first epistle to the Corinthians was *written* from Philippi by Stephanas and Fortunatus and Achaicus and Timotheus." (emphasis mine)

I searched through many of my resources and couldn't find much about this except from JFB in which case it stated that it is conjectured this might have been "sent from" and not "written from".

Does anyone have any further information about this inscription. Somehow I had missed it up until now (although I've only recently returned to reading the KJV). Just curious for some additional background.

Thanks!


----------

